
Jason–a secretive group of Cold War science advisers–fighting to survive today - utopian3
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/06/jason-secretive-group-cold-war-science-advisers-fighting-survive-21st-century
======
aiscapehumanity
It sounds like it should have been seen coming(at the least, four years ago),
I'm not quite getting a vibe of unfairness but rather an antiquated council
shocked by it's own externally perceived irrelevance.

